# outboards



## chainsawjunky (May 29, 2007)

I got a couple outboard questions. Would I be able to convert a 1977 85 hp merc to power tilt/trim? And if I dont convert it is there a way that I can pull the motor up(manual tilt/trim) to beach the boat without getting out of the boat? There's someone to help me do the manual tilt/trim if I can do it without getting out of the boat. Evan


----------



## kam (May 30, 2007)

Cabelas has a power trim and tilt kit that can be fitted on the boat, but it's expensive. You can probably pick up a used outboard with trim and tilt for the same money.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...276&parentType=category&cmCat=MainCatcat21276


----------



## chainsawjunky (May 30, 2007)

Yeah I've seen those. Hopin to find somethin for cheaper than that, if I can't find anything cheaper maybe I'll get that. Although I am thinkin of gettin a new(well used) outboard in the 115-150 hp range. Not sure if I'll get another outboard or not though. Thanks. Evan


----------



## Nikko (Jun 27, 2007)

chainsawjunky said:


> I got a couple outboard questions. Would I be able to convert a 1977 85 hp merc to power tilt/trim? And if I dont convert it is there a way that I can pull the motor up(manual tilt/trim) to beach the boat without getting out of the boat? There's someone to help me do the manual tilt/trim if I can do it without getting out of the boat. Evan



It can be done using parts form another similar motor (or with an aftermarket system as has been mentioned), but with the motor being that old, parts are hard to come by. And it's not a small job.

If you've not been there, check out the forums at iboats.com - lot's of good info and I know your question has been discussed as I was looking into it for my 1980 Merc. 50.

Nikko


----------



## gumneck (Jun 27, 2007)

I've got a 76' 115 hp Merc with power tilt/trim. There's really not much to it. I would think you could find the parts and have em shipped to ya pretty cheap. 

My motor needs to be started and run this year. Good luck on it and if I see something pop up locally or wherever, I'll keep you in mind. 

Tom


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Jun 28, 2007)

I bet if you do a Google search you will probably find a few good suppliers. As for Cabelas........ most of their stuff is over priced.... I guess thats what happens when you get to be a behemoth in the industry.


----------



## chainsawjunky (Jun 28, 2007)

Actually Cabelas is priced low on those aftermarket CMC tilt units. Even ebay stores are higher than Cabelas. Other Cabelas stuff is generally expensive but I was surprised when I look elsewhere for the CMC units and found them to be more expensive. And thanks for the other advice, I'm thinking of getting a bigger motor since 85 hp is kind of underpowered for my boat. So I'll either look into a new motor, getting parts from a similar motor, or the CMC tilt units.

Evan


----------

